# Wie dreist ist das denn? Geangelte Fische verkaufen?



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

Vor einigen Tagen entdeckte ich folgende Anzeige in den Kleinanzeigen, in denen diverse Süß- und Salzwasserfische zum Verkauf angeboten werden.

Das kam mir komisch vor, also hab ich ihn mal kontaktiert. 

Ich bekam eine Preisliste und wurde in eine WhatsApp Liste eingetragen um üver aktuelle Angebote informiert zu sein.

Ich kriege dabei  einen Hals. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Dezember 2018)

Mir gefällts nicht.
Bei uns ist es sogar verboten?

Gib mal in E-Bay "Köderfische" ein da sind massenweise drin.
Hab mich darüber schon oft geärgert.



Testudo schrieb:


> Vor einigen Tagen entdeckte ich folgende Anzeige in den Kleinanzeigen, in denen diverse Süß- und Salzwasserfische zum Verkauf angeboten werden.
> 
> Das kam mir komisch vor, also hab ich ihn mal kontaktiert.
> 
> ...



Könnte ja auch ein gewerblicher sein der sowas im kleinen Rahmen anbietet.
Hab grad die Anzeige gelesen.
Das finde ich schon bisl komisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

Er schreibt selbst, er meldet sich, wenn er was geangelt hat, und von Frisch bis gebeizt,  geräuchert, alles dabei.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde es voll arm und absolute  sich mit solchen Geschäften zu bereichern, vor allem wenn die Fische in der Natur gefangen werden
und das Entnahmefenster noch zusätzlich überschritten wird...
Ich hoffe mal, dass die angebotenen Fische nur im eigenen Zuchtteich gefangen werden...


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2018)

Schon schlimm genug, dass manche anscheinend nicht in der Lage sind sich ihre Köfis selbst zu fangen!
Gut bei Meeresfischen kann ich ja noch verstehen diese zu kaufen, ansonsten nicht.
Aber daraus dann einen (privaten)Handel zu machen macht dies nicht besser?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

Wer Dorsch, Hecht, Zander, Flunder, aber auch Steinbutt anbietet...........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Dezember 2018)

Manche gehen Flaschen sammeln und er verkauft gefangene Fische. Könnte ja auch so sein. Das würde ich deutlich weniger verwerflich finden, als wenn man aus allem Geld schlagen will und den Hals nicht voll bekommt. Man weiss es nicht....


----------



## trawar (20. Dezember 2018)

Wer von uns kennt schon die Beweggründe dafür? 

Nach dem meine Schwiegermutter bei Ihren Freundinnen damit prahlte das sie auch immer frischen Fisch bekommt, rennen die mir jetzt quasi die Tür ein und wollen auch Fisch und bieten mir auch Geld dafür an.
Aber bevor es soweit kommt sind erstmal andere Leute dran, die ein Fisch kriegen und das natürlich unentgeldlich.
Das heisst ich werde Gott sei dank nie in die Situation kommen das ich für den Fisch geld kriegen könnte.


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Wer von uns kennt schon die Beweggründe dafür?
> 
> Nach dem meine Schwiegermutter bei Ihren Freundinnen damit prahlte das sie auch immer frischen Fisch bekommt, rennen die mir jetzt quasi die Tür ein und wollen auch Fisch und bieten mir auch Geld dafür an.
> Aber bevor es soweit kommt sind erstmal andere Leute dran, die ein Fisch kriegen und das natürlich unentgeldlich.
> Das heisst ich werde Gott sei dank nie in die Situation kommen das ich für den Fisch geld kriegen könnte.




Hast Du doch gerade geschrieben ?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Dezember 2018)

D1985 schrieb:


> Manche gehen Flaschen sammeln und er verkauft gefangene Fische. Könnte ja auch so sein. Das würde ich deutlich weniger verwerflich finden, als wenn man aus allem Geld schlagen will und den Hals nicht voll bekommt. Man weiss es nicht....



Da würde ich es in dem Fall besser finden wenn derjenige sich ne Arbeit sucht und nicht noch einen anderen Berufszweig schädigt während er womöglich auf Kosten von uns allen sich die Eier am Wasser schaukelt um zu angeln....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Dezember 2018)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Da würde ich es in dem Fall besser finden wenn derjenige sich ne Arbeit sucht und nicht noch einen anderen Berufszweig schädigt während er womöglich auf Kosten von uns allen sich die Eier am Wasser schaukelt um zu angeln....



Flaschen sammeln / Fisch verkaufen muss aber nicht bedeuten, dass er arbeitslos ist. Es gibt leider auch Geringverdiener, Rentner etc. die das leider im reichen Deutschland machen müssen.


----------



## DUSpinner (20. Dezember 2018)

Warum verkaufen Jäger ihr geschossenes Wild, ohne dass sie am Pranger gestellt werden? Wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.

Ich persönlich habe bisher noch keinen gefangenen Fisch verkauft aber ab und an Verwandten oder Freunden verschenkt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Dezember 2018)

D1985 schrieb:


> Flaschen sammeln / Fisch verkaufen muss aber nicht bedeuten, dass er arbeitslos ist. Es gibt leider auch Geringverdiener, Rentner etc. die das leider im reichen Deutschland machen müssen.



In beiden Fällen kein Grund andere Berufstätige dann auch in solch eine Situation zu bringen, in dem man deren Kundschaft durch Schwarzverkauf abwirbt...
Ein heutiger Rentner ohne Rente hat zu seinen Lebzeiten nicht viel getan und ein Geringverdiener kann was dafür tun genug zu verdienen...
Ich weiß sehr pauschal aber es passt...
Letztendlich landen alle auf dem Niveau vom Geld her eines Hartz4 Empfängers Minimum...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Dezember 2018)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen Jäger ihr geschossenes Wild, ohne dass sie am Pranger gestellt werden? Wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe bisher noch keinen gefangenen Fisch verkauft aber ab und an Verwandten oder Freunden verschenkt.



Ganz einfach, weil sie es dürfen, Angler hingegen nicht, steht meist direkt in den Angelpapieren...


----------



## TeeHawk (20. Dezember 2018)

§9 Abs 1 KÜFVo für M-V

1. Die Fischerei ist nur für den Eigenbedarf zulässig.

Könnte also ganz schön Ärger geben... mal abgesehen von der gewerblichen Tätigkeit, die man wohl anmelden müsste...

Und dann auch noch die Anzeige mit Namen und kompletter Anschrift. Ziemlich blauäugig! Das macht es der zuständigen Behörde ziemlich einfach...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

D1985 schrieb:


> Manche gehen Flaschen sammeln und er verkauft gefangene Fische. Könnte ja auch so sein. Das würde ich deutlich weniger verwerflich finden, als wenn man aus allem Geld schlagen will und den Hals nicht voll bekommt. Man weiss es nicht....



Mir fällt es schwer jemanden, der gegen geltendes recht verstößt gleich zu setzten, mit jemandem, der um seine Existenz kämpft und dazu niemandem einen Schaden zufügt. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Glasflasche in seiner Hand, wir auch von keinem Pubertier kaputt geschmissen.

Dazu muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, wer sich nicht darum schert, Fisch widerrechtlich zu verkaufen, interessieren den die Fangbestimmungen mehr, als das eigene Portemonaie? Hält er sich an Fangmengen und Schonzeiten?

Wer sich das gleichnamige Facebookprofil ansieht, und seine Auftritte in Facebookgruppen wie bei den Bellyboatdrivern wird nicht vermuten, das er am Hungertuch nagt.


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2018)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen kein Grund andere Berufstätige dann auch in solch eine Situation zu bringen, in dem man deren Kundschaft durch Schwarzverkauf abwirbt...
> Ein heutiger Rentner ohne Rente hat zu seinen Lebzeiten nicht viel getan und ein Geringverdiener kann was dafür tun genug zu verdienen...
> Ich weiß sehr pauschal aber es passt...
> Letztendlich landen alle auf dem Niveau vom Geld her eines Hartz4 Empfängers Minimum...


Hoffe du kommst nie in finanzielle Notlagen. 
Ist mir wirklich zu pauschal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

Mich hätte es auch nicht gestört, wenn jemand mal 5 geräucherte Forellen vom Tümpel im Bekanntenkreis verkauft oder mal einen Hecht oder Zander. Aber die gewerbsmäßige Darstellung, das unverfrorene, das finde ich krass und ich überlege, ob und was ich dagegen unternehme.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hoffe du kommst nie in finanzielle Notlagen.
> Ist mir wirklich zu pauschal.




War selbst Hartz4 Empfänger für 2 Monate, jahrelang Student mit wenig Geld, aber kein Grund deshalb kriminell zu werden oder mit welcher Situation willst du es rechtfertigen?
Wer Std lang es schafft zu angeln der schafft auch einen Job zu erledigen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

Seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber mit Hartz 4 hat das Thema wirklich nichts zu tun, und es bringt gar nichts sich jetzt hier zu diskutieren, ob es gerechtfertigt wäre. Das Thema an sich, ist doch spannend genug. Wenn einer sich mehr nimmt, als ihm zusteht, dann ist das zum Nachteil aller anderen.


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2018)

Ja da geb ich dir Recht. Kein Grund kriminell zu werden.
Wer so viel Angeln kann....
Ich meine nur, dass man sich im Leben nicht immer alles aussuchen kann. Aber das geht zu sehr ins OT
Einig im Punkt: es ist kacke so viel und professionell Fisch zu verkaufen. Wer dafür Zeit hat, kann auch malochen.
Bin ich bei Dir und bei Frank, wenn ihm das übel aufstösst. Mir auch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Dezember 2018)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> War selbst Hartz4 Empfänger für 2 Monate, jahrelang Student mit wenig Geld, aber kein Grund deshalb kriminell zu werden oder mit welcher Situation willst du es rechtfertigen?
> Wer Std lang es schafft zu angeln der schafft auch einen Job zu erledigen...



Das sind aber auch nur wieder irgendwelche Phrasen aus irgendeinem Fantasiebuch für BWL Anfänger. Wer studiert hat, besitzt nur Inselwissen und ist potentiell doof. So, da hast du das Gegenstück zu deinen Glanzthesen.

Zum Thema:

Wenn jemand sein Einkommen aufbessern will und im kleinen Maßstab versucht, vielleicht den Kühlschrank für die letzten 2 Wochen des Monats zu füllen, warum nicht so? Weißfische verkaufen hat bei uns auch jemand gemacht, man wundert sich, es wird doch der ein oder andere Euro verdient. Ich finde es weniger verwerflich.

Auf der eine Seite wird immer gemeckert, das man in der Hängematte liegt, engagiert man sich aber, passt das auch wieder nicht. Ich würde jedem Paketzusteller, Amazonlagerarbeiter, jeder Verkaufshilfe und Menschen im Niedriglohnsektor dazu raten, Weißfische zu verkaufen (  ), damit diese nach Oben alimentierten verstehen, das sie noch so viel "Kompetenz" besitzen können, ohne die Arbeit des kleinen Mannes es aber nicht vorwärts geht.


----------



## TeeHawk (20. Dezember 2018)

Übrigens die Preise:

Preise:
Forelle frisch 6€/KG
Forelle geräuchert 9€/KG
Lachsforelle frisch 8€/KG
Lachsforelle Filet 12€/KG
Lachsforelle gebeizt 15€/KG
Dorsch frisch 5€/KG
Dorsch Filet 12€/KG
Dorsch geräuchert 9€/KG
Plattfische frisch 5€/KG
Plattfische geräuchert 9€/KG
Zander frisch 12€/KG
Zander Filet 15€/KG
Hecht frisch 8€/KG
Saibling frisch 12€/KG
Saibling Filet 17€/KG
Steinbutt frisch 15€/KG


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Dezember 2018)

Kleiner Tipp ans Finanzamt und die Sache erledigt sich recht fix..... Sowas is schlichtweg ne Sauerei und gut ist es damit! 

Da muss sich hier nicht über sozial schlechter gestellte Leute mutmaßt/ aufgeregt- und schon gar nicht sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel gegangen werden.

Solche Sachen sind ähnlich gelagert wie z. B. Ladendiebstahl - das zieht sich durch alle gesellschaftlichen Schichten..... Das geht vom armen Schlucker bis hin zur gelangweilten Doktorengattin- die Gründe sind unterschiedlich;

Der eine tut es aus der "Not" heraus, ein anderer dem Kick halber, ein weiterer weil er den Hals nicht voll kriegt!
Der angerichtete Schaden bleibt der Gleiche! 

Drum kommt runter, bleibt beim Thema und reißt die restlichen paar Tage bis zu den Feiertagen gemächlich ab....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Dezember 2018)

HA! Jetzt weiß ich, woher mein Paket kommt. RINTELN.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Dezember 2018)

Bescheid- und dann auch noch von einem Schalker!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bescheid- und dann auch noch von einem Schalker!



Nicht Schlimm, mein Vater ist Bayernfan. Ihr klaut ja momentan auch eher Fische, denn Punkte.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch nur wieder irgendwelche Phrasen aus irgendeinem Fantasiebuch für BWL Anfänger. Wer studiert hat, besitzt nur Inselwissen und ist potentiell doof. So, da hast du das Gegenstück zu deinen Glanzthesen.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> ...




Und was in einem BWL-Anfängerbuch steht kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich kann dir nur sagen wer sich verbessern will der schafft es auch, man muss halt eben kämpfen, von alleine kommt meist nix besseres zu einem, wer das nicht tut und aufgibt soll dann aber auch das Jammern sein lassen und mit dem zufrieden sein was er bekommt....
Bestes Beispiel Junge Leute die ncoh nie gearbeitet haben und dann einen Job zum Mindestlohn angeboten bekommen-was für das Geld gehe ich doch nicht arbeiten, da stehe ich doch nicht für auf....stimmt ein VW Manager wird auch als solcher geboren...bei solchen Einstellungen würde es wenn es nach mir geht überhaupt keine Kohle vom Amt geben, wer arbeitsfähig ist hat was zu tun für sein Geld, wenn er meint er muss Hartz4 beziehen, muss er eben auch Müllsammeln gehen oder was weiß ich, oder eben den Arsch hoch kriegen udn für seinen Lebensunterhalt sich einen Job suchen...


Sage mir einen Grund der es recht fertig kriminell zu werden? Was man mit illegalen Fischverkauf eben wird...

Als Gegenthese zu deinen die letzten 2 Wochen seinen Kühlschrank füllen. Du bist Unternehmer und musst aufgrund von Abgaben bestimmte Preise nehmen und hast es eh schon schwer, dann kommt jemand und bietet die gleiche Leistung an ohne Abgaben zu zahlen, eben zum halben Preis und nimmt dir so noch einige deiner letzten Kunden weg...
Kann ich mir super vorstellen wie entspannt du denjenigen womöglich noch morgens grüßen würdest per Handschlag und fragen würdest wie die Arbeit so läuft...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Dezember 2018)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und was in einem BWL-Anfängerbuch steht kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich kann dir nur sagen wer sich verbessern will der schafft es auch, man muss halt eben kämpfen, von alleine kommt meist nix besseres zu einem, wer das nicht tut und aufgibt soll dann aber auch das Jammern sein lassen und mit dem zufrieden sein was er bekommt....
> Bestes Beispiel Junge Leute die ncoh nie gearbeitet haben und dann einen Job zum Mindestlohn angeboten bekommen-was für das Geld gehe ich doch nicht arbeiten, da stehe ich doch nicht für auf....stimmt ein VW Manager wird auch als solcher geboren...bei solchen Einstellungen würde es wenn es nach mir geht überhaupt keine Kohle vom Amt geben, wer arbeitsfähig ist hat was zu tun für sein Geld, wenn er meint er muss Hartz4 beziehen, muss er eben auch Müllsammeln gehen oder was weiß ich, oder eben den Arsch hoch kriegen udn für seinen Lebensunterhalt sich einen Job suchen...
> 
> 
> ...



Kurzum, weil du das nicht Begreifst:

Jeder der sich Hocharbeitet, stößt auch einen vor sich auf der Leiter runter. Es gibt nicht viele VW Manager, viele Filialleiter, viele hohe Positionen. Wann immer jemand sich also nach deiner Meinung nach bewährt und beweist, ein anderer wird dafür fallen. Des einen Stärke wird des anderen Schwäche.

Sicher wird derjenige, dessen Position eingenommen wurde, dir morgens einen Handschlag für das Prinzip "Auge um Auge.." geben.

(Ich respektiere deine Meinung und will auch gar nicht deine Fähigkeiten in Zweifel ziehen, wir kommen halt nicht auf einen grünen Zweig)


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kurzum, weil du das nicht Begreifst:
> 
> Jeder der sich Hocharbeitet, stößt auch einen vor sich auf der Leiter runter. Es gibt nicht viele VW Manager, viele Filialleiter, viele hohe Positionen. Wann immer jemand sich also nach deiner Meinung nach bewährt und beweist, ein anderer wird dafür fallen. Des einen Stärke wird des anderen Schwäche.
> 
> Sicher wird derjenige, dessen Position eingenommen wurde, dir morgens einen Handschlag für das Prinzip "Auge um Auge.." geben.




Puh was eine wilde These, dabei haben wir doch gerade überall Fachkräftemangel, sprich es muss niemand weichen...
Und viele die weichen, weichen in den Ruhestand und da kann man wenn man will eben nachrücken...
Genauso kann man in einem Job mit dem Mindestlohn anfangen, aufgrund von Erfahrung usw. aber eben dann sich "hoch" arbeiten und einen besseren Lohn erhalten...
Nur dafür muss man die Sache mit dem mehr wollen auch durchziehen wollen und was für tun...
Als bestes Beispiel, mein Ausbildungsberuf umfasst 5 Gehaltsgruppen, wenn man will kann man die höchste erreichen, wenn man nicht will bleibt man eben in der niedrigsten sitzen...
Nach deiner These würde es ja bedeuten jede Lohnerhöhung, jede besser bezahlte Stelle die man bekommt hat einen Arbeitslosen zur Folge...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kurzum, weil du das nicht Begreifst:
> 
> Jeder der sich Hocharbeitet, stößt auch einen vor sich auf der Leiter runter. Es gibt nicht viele VW Manager, viele Filialleiter, viele hohe Positionen. Wann immer jemand sich also nach deiner Meinung nach bewährt und beweist, ein anderer wird dafür fallen. Des einen Stärke wird des anderen Schwäche.
> 
> ...




Aber der Grund kriminell zu werden nur weil es einem gerade etwas schlechter geht würde mich noch interessieren....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Dezember 2018)

Wie geschrieben, lass uns beim Thema bleiben, ich möchte keine Grundsatzdebatten über dieses Themenfeld führen. Ich wünsche jedem Menschen nur das Beste, egal wie seine Vergangenheit nun war. 

Nur eines zum Fachkräftemangel, wer die Zeit hat:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, lass uns beim Thema bleiben, ich möchte keine Grundsatzdebatten über dieses Themenfeld führen. Ich wünsche jedem Menschen nur das Beste, egal wie seine Vergangenheit nun war.
> 
> Nur eines zum Fachkräftemangel, wer die Zeit hat:




So kann man natürlich auch versuchen aus einer Diskussion aus zusteigen in der man mit völligem Blödsinn versucht zu überzeugen...

Nicht in ganz Deutschland, aber es gibt Regionen wo du niemanden mehr findest, selbst nicht auf super bezahlten Stellen, weil eben keiner mehr da ist-nicht gehört sondern selbst miterlebt in diesem Jahr bei drei Arbeitsplätzen...

Aber gut, ich hoffe das demnächst dann viele ihre Köderfische verkaufen, die sowieso schon schlechten Gewässer gerade im Westen Deutschland noch mehr geplündert werden und für den zusätzlichen Weißfischbesatz dann die Beiträge anständig steigen, weil eben Leute meinen sich mit kriminellen Machenschaften die Taschen voll hauen zu müssen...
Denn Fakt ist, nötig hat dies keiner, in Deutschland muss niemand Hungern, man muss eben nur die gegebenen Hilfen annehmen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Dezember 2018)

Liebe Leute - dies ist mein letzter grundentspannter Hinweis zum Thema zurück zu kommen - UND KEINE POLITIK MEHR zu posten...

Die Verwarnungen liegen näher als Heiligabend


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2018)

Edit


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Dezember 2018)

Den Verkäufer von selbstgefangenen Fischen als Kriminellen zu bezeichene, finde ich nicht zutreffend.
Ein Verbrecher ist er deswegen noch nicht; also diesbezüglich könnte man doch die Bälle flachhalten ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Dezember 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Den Verkäufer von selbstgefangenen Fischen als Kriminellen zu bezeichene, finde ich nicht zutreffend.
> Ein Verbrecher ist er deswegen noch nicht; also diesbezüglich könnte man doch die Bälle flachhalten ...


Solange er das nicht groß aufzieht, Zustimmung


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ist ja wieder gut Pfeffer drin  Erst die Anfängerberatung und jetzt der "kriminelle" Fischverkauf. 
Ich geh mal Popcorn holen


----------



## Tricast (20. Dezember 2018)

Bierchen dazu wäre auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## DUSpinner (20. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
die Antwort "weil sie es dürfen" auf meine Frage, wieso Jäger ihren Abschuss verkaufen können, im Konsens zu diesem Trööt, war natürlich nicht die Erhoffte. 
Haben Jäger eine andere Lobby als der Angler? Ich weiß von Angelkollegen, die im Forellenpuff bezahlte und erangelte Fische geräuchert an Dritte verkaufen um so ihre Arbeit, entstandene Kosten des Räucherns sowie einen Teil (manchmal sogar den vollen) des Eintrittsgeldes zu refinanzieren. Ist dies verwerflicher, als wenn der Lodenbemantelte Kombifahrer mit dem guten Stern seine Beute nach dem schlachten und portionieren gegen ein marktübliches Entgelt verhökert. ;-)


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Dezember 2018)

Sind ganz unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe - der Jäger hat ganz andere Rahmenbedingungen und Verpflichtungen.....der Erlös ist lediglich ein Mittel zur Deckung der Kosten. 

Da isses nicht mit der Anschaffung einer Knarre und Pacht eines Reviers getan..... lange nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

Das hat doch mit der Lobby nichts zu tun. Der Jäger pachtet eine Fläche aka Revier und ist dann alleinig für dessen Bewirtschaftung zuständig, aber auch haftbar für Schäden.

Das hat nichts mit jemandem gemein, der sich eine Karte löst, egal ob Tages oder Jahreskarte und dort unter entsprechenden Bedingungen seinen Anteil entnehmen darf. Dies ist geregelt, da auch andere Karteninhaber nicht benachteiligt werden sollen.

Würde sich ein Angler einen Teich kaufen oder pachten, darf er auch seinen Ertrag veräußern und ist dann dem Jäger gleich gestellt.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2018)

@DUSpinner,
der Unterschied zwischen dem genehmigten Wildverkauf von Jägern und dem verbotenen Verkauf, nicht private Abgabe von Fisch, ist unter anderem das Lebensmittelgesetz und die Hygeneverordnung.
So müssen Jäger eine Kühlkammer, geeignete Räumlichkeiten zur Verarbeitung von Wild (Lebensmittel!), plus entsprechendes Werkzeug, nachweisen.
Wenn all dies gewährleistet wird, sind auch schnell mal 10000€> zu investieren!
Außerdem werden z.B. Wildschweine vom Veterinär auf Trichinen untersucht.(macht Sinn!)
In manchen Regionen ist noch zwingend eine Feststellung der Becquerelwerte vorgeschrieben, wie im Bayrischen Wald.
Nur dann darf das Wildpret verkauft werden!
Manche Jäger, oder zumeist Jagdpächter, haben sogar Lebensmittel/Hygenekurse absolviert.

Du musst wohl zugeben, dass dies einen Unterschied zu einem eventuell in der Plastiktüte nach Hause gebrachten Fisch macht!

Neben dem Finanzamt könnte der hier erwähnte Nebenverdienstler nämlich auch Ärger wegen dem verbotenen Handel mit Lebensmitteln bekommen.
Im Falle das irgend jemand schlecht wird vom Räucherfisch, dürfte dies noch unangenehmer für den Kandidaten werden, als das Finanzamt, weil er dann nämlich noch in persönliche Haftung genommen wird und eventuell noch schadensersatzpflichtig (Schmerzensgeld) wird!

Allerdings wissen wir hier alle nicht, ob der E-Bay Verkäufer nicht vielleicht doch ein Gewerbe angemeldet hat und entsprechend dort alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht?
Er z.B. eine Kühlkette nachweisen kann?
Ohne dies würde ich mich jedenfalls nicht trauen, eine solche Angebotspalette auf E-Bay anzubieten!

Jürgen


----------



## Kauli11 (20. Dezember 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Allerdings wissen wir hier alle nicht, ob der E-Bay Verkäufer nicht vielleicht doch ein Gewerbe angemeldet hat und entsprechend dort alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht?



Habe ich mir auch gerade so gedacht. Bei der Fischpalette die er anbietet, kannst man als Angler wohl keine Mengen fangen, daß man davon leben kann.
Es sei denn ,er ist Tag und Nacht am Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (20. Dezember 2018)

Am besten wirds sein wenn einer aus der Nähe des Verkäufers in guter alter ABV-Tradition dort mal klingelt,und diesen spektakulären Fall aufklärt. Mensch,ob das alles legal zugeht ...vielleicht macht der das schwarz und räuchert sogar im Keller des Hauses ...


----------



## rippi (20. Dezember 2018)

Mir fällt dazu nur eines ein: Ist doch voll egal.


----------



## degl (20. Dezember 2018)

Da bekommt der Begriff: Kochtopfangler eine neue Dimension................und die Palette der "Angelgründe" wird immer Bunter

gruß degl


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch gerade so gedacht. Bei der Fischpalette die er anbietet, kannst man als Angler wohl keine Mengen fangen, daß man davon leben kann.
> Es sei denn ,er ist Tag und Nacht am Wasser.


Und selbst dann müsste er Gewässer haben die das hergeben in den Mengen


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Dezember 2018)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und selbst dann müsste er Gewässer haben die das hergeben in den Mengen



Vielleicht hat er mehrere Auftragsangler.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2018)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er mehrere Auftragsangler.


Ein Fischwildereiring


----------



## phirania (21. Dezember 2018)

Herr der Weltmeere..
King of Ozean.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2018)

sagt der eigentlich was, das er die Fische als Freizeitangler mit der Angel gefangen hat?
Oder nur , das er frisch gefangene Fische verkauft?

Vielleicht nutzt der nur "moderne" Kommunikationswege -als Fischer ( welcher Art auch immer) und nicht Angler?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Er schreibt selbst, er meldet sich, wenn er was geangelt hat, und von Frisch bis gebeizt,  geräuchert, alles dabei.


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Dezember 2018)

....wenn jemand im privaten Rahmen mal Fische abgibt und dafür einen Obolus erhält, ist es aus meiner Sicht völlig i.O.. Es gibt auch bei mir gute Bekannte, die gerne mal frischen Fisch wollen, diesen aber nicht geschenkt haben wollen - weil sie den Wert von Fisch als Speise einfach kennen. Da mir die Leute lieb und wichtig sind, gebe ich auch gerne mal was ab - als Angler kann ich bei Bedarf Fisch nachfangen. Ich persönlich nehme dafür kein Geld an - das will ich bei guten Freunden und Verwandten nicht. Dafür bekommen meine Kids dann ab und zu was in die Hand gedrückt - kommt unterm Strich dann wohl auf´s selbe raus. 

Ich fahre aber ausdrücklich nicht zum angeln, um mir ein Zubrot zu verdienen - dann verliert der eigentliche Wert dieses Hobbys an Wert. 

Wenn ein (Hobby-)Angler tatsächlich derart agressiv damit auf Online Plattformen Werbung betreibt, ist das aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr in Ordnung. 

Da Gier bekanntermaßen Hirn frisst, wird da meistens dann auch jedes Maß verloren gegangen sein und jeder verkaufbare Fisch entnommen werden. Da gibts dann weder Mindestmaß, noch festgelegte max. Entnahmemengen, noch Schonzeiten.... solche Leute gibt es zu Hauf am Rhein zu beobachten. Jeder Zander wird entnommen - sei er noch so klein. Auch unter den Norwegenfahrern gibt es diese Typen - der Urlaub muss auf Teufel komm raus über den Fang finanziert werden. Im Land selber wird nach Möglichkeit kein Ct. ausgegeben, weils dort zu teuer ist. Echt ätzend - solche Nimmersatte versauen es letztenendes für alle anderen Angler. 

Wegschauen und dieses durch wenig Realeinkommen zu begründen ist da keine Option - im Zweifelsfall würde ich persönlich so einen "Sportsfreund" ohne wenn und aber anschwärzen.


----------



## nostradamus (21. Dezember 2018)

HiRheinangler,
perfekt geschrieben! 
Sehe ich auch so wie du! 

MArio


----------



## Nemo (22. Dezember 2018)

Ist doch ganz einfach. Das wird höchstwahrscheinlich als gewerbsmäßig einzustufen sein, insofern betreibt er das (hoffentlich) im Rahmen der dann geltenden Bestimmungen. Wenn nicht... ggf. Problem, wenn das bekannt würde.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Dezember 2018)

Denke ich auch. Entweder kleingewerblich-kommerziell oder Kamikaze.


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2018)

Hier herrscht ja ziemlich Einigkeit über diesen Typen - find ich schon mal gut!
Aber hat das jetzt eigentlich schon einer von euch bei der Onlineplattform gemeldet?
Wäre ja der erste Schritt, diesen Unsinn zu stoppen!

EDIT - hab eben nochmals auf den Link geklickt--die Offerte wurde gelöscht!

Also hat sich jemand der Sache angenommen!


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Aber hat das jetzt eigentlich schon einer von euch bei der Onlineplattform gemeldet?
> Wäre ja der erste Schritt, diesen Unsinn zu stoppen!



Ich würde niemanden melden, anzeigen oder auch sonstig denunzieren, wenn ich nicht genau wüsste dieses auch berechtigterweise zu tun.
Bisher ist es nämlich nur Spekulation, dass der Mann sich die Fische als Angler aneignet?
Auch Berufsfischer können Angeln, oder dieses nur als Werbung vorgeben zu tun!
Bei so manchen Fischarten bringt die vermeintlich schonende, nachhaltige Methode sogar höhere Preise ein, als z.B. Netzfänge.
Auch ist es nicht unüblich sich Ware, über die man nicht selbst verfügt, im Großhandel zu besorgen.
Klar auch dies wäre Beschiss am Kunden, aber tun dies nicht ohnehin alle die etwas verkaufen möchten, angefangen von Autoherstellern bis zum Einzelhandel?

Ich möchte mal ein Beispiel für eine ungerechtfertigte Meldung an E-Bay beschreiben, die einem meiner Berufskollegen (Präparator, gewerblich) erheblich geschadet hat, ohne das er etwas unrechtes getan hat.
Dieser hatte auf E-Bay verschiedene Tierpräparate angeboten, Steinmarder, Wiesel, Dachs, Stockente Fasan u.ä., allesamt jagdbares Wild, also nicht etwa irgend etwas geschütztes.
Das gefiel wohl irgend einem Schützer nicht und er bezichtigte ihn eines illegalen Handels, weil ihm dies wohl unmoralisch erschien.
Nach einer Meldung bei E-Bay wurde der Kollege dann dort gesperrt, obwohl es nicht die geringste rechtliche Grundlage dafür gab.
So kann man mit seiner beschissenen Moral eben auch Leute zu unrecht von dieser Verkaufsplattform ausschließen.
E-Bay macht sich nicht etwa die Mühe genau zu prüfen, sondern schließt sich in der Sache einfach dem Mainstream an und sperrt den Verkäufer.

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2018)

Vom Grundsatz her muss ich dir zustimmen, Jürgen....

Aber da der Verkäufer im Anzeigentext eindeutige Hinweise gegeben hat, ist er wohl selbst für "den Untergang seines Geschäfts" verantwortlich....

Mein Mitleid hält sich da echt in Grenzen


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich würde niemanden melden, anzeigen oder auch sonstig denunzieren, wenn ich nicht genau wüsste dieses auch berechtigterweise zu tun.


So!


----------



## Heidechopper (23. Dezember 2018)

Vor 25 Jahren hatten mein Vater (Gastwirt) und ich eine Kleine Aufzuchtanlage für Forellen. Nun, wir haben die Forellen zum Jahresende auch als grün oder geräuchert im Lokal verkauft und den jeweiligen Tagesbedarf aus den Teichen geangelt! So hatten wir damals immer fangfrischen Fisch zum Verkauf. Nebenbei konnte ich dabei feststellen, das Fisch durchaus lernfähig sind. Mit zunehmender Fangmenge wurde es immer schwerer, noch den einen oder anderen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen: sie merkten schnell, das von dem jeweiligen Köder wohl Gefahr ausging.
So gesehen waren auch diese seinerzeit legal verkauften Forellen geangelt.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Übrigens die Preise:
> 
> Preise:
> Forelle frisch 6€/KG
> ...



Bei Forellen, Saiblingen etc ists klar - Zuchtfische bzw Privatteich! 

Beim Rest der Fische wird es schwierig - bei einigen nahezu unmöglich....


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2018)

schon mal bedacht, dass auch professionell mit Langleinen gefangene Fische als geangelt bezeichnet werden?


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2018)

Klar - aber die Langleiner nutzen sicherlich nicht die E-Kleinanzeigen als Verkaufsplattform.... 

Ich muss grad etwas schmunzeln


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Dezember 2018)

Mal die Ostseezeitung regelmäßig beobachten. Wenn da eine Schlagzeile „illegaler Fischhändlerring hochgenommen“ demnächst kommt, wissen wir’s genau...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (23. Dezember 2018)

Gottseidank haben wir in IRRland keine anderen Probleme ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2018)

Schon - aber da kümmert sich die Bildzeitung bereits liebevoll drum!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2018)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Gottseidank haben wir in IRRland keine anderen Probleme ...



Dann packst du auch eins an und löst es, dann haben wir schon 2 weniger, aber jammern ist leichter.


----------



## hobbydigger (23. Dezember 2018)

Hallo alle Anglerfreunde,  vielleicht bin ich hier falsch, dann bitte ich freundlichst um Hinweis für den richtigen thread.  
bin oft in HH Entenwerder und Umgebung. Zander wird seit Oktober wieder in annehmbarer Größe gefangen, gut , nicht täglich aber immerhin schon ab und zu mal wieder größen über 70cm.  Das war ja in diesem Sommer mal gar nichts. Aber inzwischen scheint der Bestand in der Elbe sich wieder zu verbessern wenn man langsam bessere bzw. auch öftere  übermaßige Fänge sieht. PS. war lange nicht mehr hier. Hatte zu viel Arbeit am Boot.


----------



## hobbydigger (23. Dezember 2018)

Im Anschluss an die Frage des Verkaufens möchte ich kurz etwas beitragen. War einige Jahre in Spanien an der Costa Blanca mit Rentnern auf Netzfischen. 
Die waren damals schon nur am jammern das es kaum noch Fisch gibt, weil die verkaufen den als Zubrot zu Ihrer kleinen Rente an die lokalen Restaurants. Das ist da sozusagen alles normal. Aber will will das hier schon sagen das ehemalige Fischer eine kleine Rente haben. Ich gehöre aber nicht zu diesem Berufszweig, nur um das vorab mal klar zu stellen.  Also ob der Fisch nun im Magen hier oder dort landet ist dem Fisch wohl einigermaßen egal. Und ob der Eine oder Andere Renter sich ein wenig die Rente aufbessert , naja , darüber könnt man vllt noch reden. Professionell , also über den Tagesbedarf hinaus sollte das m.E. auch nicht gehen. Auch nicht über Verkaufsanzeigen, da es dann als gewerblich erscheinen kann. Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> §9 Abs 1 KÜFVo für M-V
> 
> 1. Die Fischerei ist nur für den Eigenbedarf zulässig.
> 
> ...


wenn er ein Nebengewerbe angemeldet hat kann er.....


----------



## nostradamus (27. Dezember 2018)

toter fisch ist doch echt noch ok, wenn es in kleinen mengen erfolgt! 

Habe gerade einige anzeigen gelesen, wo man lebenden fisch verkauft..


----------



## Uzz (27. Dezember 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Habe gerade einige anzeigen gelesen, wo man lebenden fisch verkauft.


Auf der Basis könnte sich ein neuer Trend entwickeln: C&R völlig ohne C.   

(Hirnfurzhilfe: analog zum "emissionsfreien E-Auto" gelten anderswo gefangene Fische per Definition als gar nicht gefangen)


----------



## gründler (27. Dezember 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> toter fisch ist doch echt noch ok, wenn es in kleinen mengen erfolgt!
> 
> Habe gerade einige anzeigen gelesen, wo man lebenden fisch verkauft..



Wir können ja Besatz für Vereine und co. auch gern demnächst tot liefern,dann erspart man sich das Quälen und Drillen an Schnur und Haken..........Treffen sich alle Mitglieder am vereinstümpel,jeder kriegt seine Hundert €  Beitrag als fisch und das Gewässer dient zum Natur und Artenschutz ohne Qual und Leid durch Angler.......


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Dezember 2018)

So langsam sind die nachvollziehbaren bzw zu bedenkenden Argumente ausgeschöpft und es kommt immer abstruseres auf den Tisch... 

Von daher schließe ich Thread, bevor wir hier noch diese Antiangler-Organisationen füttern.


----------

